# Oct 19, 2003 Systema Seminar in Paris France with Jerome Kadian



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2003)

Systema Seminar in Paris France with Jerome Kadian   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A one day seminar will be held in Paris-France by Jerome Kadian the 19 of october 2003. 
Themes: 1- Empty hands fighting and tactics. 
2- Knife defence and survival. 
3- Static and Dynamic breathing for stress relieving and health. 
For more details: www.systemafrance.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

Did we get a review?


----------

